# i really want leopard geckos but i HATE bugs! what to do?



## XxLauraxX (Apr 17, 2012)

Ive been wanting some leopard gecko's for a long time as ive handled quite a few and i just love them! i have loads of books on them and done my research etc...so i know how to care for them but the only problem is...i absolutely HATE bugs...especially jumpy things, blughhh makes me shiver! lol and i would feel really cruel putting live crickets in a tank just waiting to be eaten...i know this sounds soooo sad but i am an animal lover after all! :lol2: I don't know what to do.... help?


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

You need to get over your hatred for bugs and come to terms with the fact that you will need to feed your lizard insects if you choose to buy one. Otherwise - don't. That's the only real advice I can give you!

As an alternative you could get a Crested Gecko, but again I wouldn't recommend you getting one unless you were willing to feed insects - mine is fed crickets once or twice a week and for the rest of the time eats a variety of puréed fruit and Crested Gecko Diet. You will still need to feed insects but less than you would need to if you have a Leopard Gecko.

In summary - don't get a lizard if you can't feed it bugs.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Two choices:

Suck it up and get the leo and feed it the bugs it requires to thrive (They can live on mealworms alone, no jumping, just wiggling!)

OR

Get a crestie/something else that you like or just skip the reps entirely...There are vegetarian species but they usually require substantially different care or get much bigger than leos.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Then you have no chance as thats what they live on is live food lol


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Laura, I was very squeemish about the bugs when I got my first Leo too. They are however insectivores which means that they feed purely on insects so if you reeeally want a Leo you have to come to terms with the bugs. Why don't you go down to your local reptile shop and ask about the different type of bugs you can get and how to care for them and gutload them so they are extra tasty and nutritional for any future Leo you may get. You can also ask to handle the bugs to see if you would be able to manage, bearing in mind you can always use plastic gloves or tongs if you don't want to touch them with your hands. Alternatively if you really can't handle the bugs have you maybe considered the creasted gecko? These can be maintained on a special powdered diet that you mix up with water and altho they do benefit from the occasional bug it is not totally necessary. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

The way I look at it with the bugs I have as regards to feeding.

As long as I look after the bugs and keep them in good housing and feed them all well then I'm not really doing them a disservice. Up until they point they are fed to my dragons they are as much a pet as my dragons are. 

You other option is to look into some of the smaller iguana species as I think there are some that are purely herbivores and eat fruit and veg only and no bugs. Have a word with Salizare on those. He's half iguana lol


.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

i hated bugs when i 1st got my beardie in december and used to use tongs to get them out of the tub, now i pick them all up with my fingers, i love locusts i think they are the cutest lil things! 

Its amazing how quick you over come your fear.


----------



## Kln90 (Feb 8, 2012)

I hated bugs too when we got ours but you kind of get used to it, you can get tounges and stuff to pick them up or 'bug catchers' so you want have to touch them... And like others have said they can eat mealworms, calciworms, and roaches (when they're bigger) which don't jump.... I just use a spoon to scoop them into a mealworm dish and it's all fine... But as said Leo's need to eat insects  the bugs are worth dealing with when you gain the benefits of a lovely reptile 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?p3iygl


----------



## ThePigDog (May 7, 2012)

Why not just get tongs and feed meal worms? I plan on just feeding my leo meal worms, and the pet shop I go to say it's fine anyway.


----------



## orchidmantis (Apr 25, 2012)

Get a crested gecko they dont need live food just crested gecko diet


----------



## Stevey (Feb 4, 2009)

Could buy a uromastyx as they are vegys but they do have a much longer life span


----------



## beth123 (Apr 7, 2012)

I hated them to, especially crickets they actually made me feel sick. but now ive got milo my beardie you really dont mind when you use tongs. its suprising how quick they eat them and stuff.

id either get over the fear, or having one isnt the best idea im afraid : (if i was you id try to get over it becuase the reward of having such a lush animal is amazing):mf_dribble:


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

As nearly everybody here has said, most of us didn't like the bugs until we cracked on with the job at hand and then it just all falls into place. Some tips to help you.

You will need to dust your crickets so you can't simply tip them out of the tub into the viv. Most people use one of those zip lock plastic bags and shake em up in there. I have just changed to using little clear plastic tubs (like what bun cases come in). Put your cricket tub in the viv with your dusting tub and transfer a few over with tongs. That way if any do escape at least they are in the viv! At this point whilst you have the cricket tub lid off, pull out any old veggies and replace with fresh ones. Easy.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ThePigDog said:


> Why not just get tongs and feed meal worms? I plan on just feeding my leo meal worms, and the pet shop I go to say it's fine anyway.


leos are hunters feeding worms out of a bowl is not giving it what it needs one little bit 


orchidmantis said:


> Get a crested gecko they dont need live food just crested gecko diet


i think you should do some more research :bash:

just get a nice picture of a leo in that case and you wont have to feed it :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

I have to say I agree with the above. Whilst it is fully possible to sustain a Leo on mealworms alone it is far better to give them the widest variety of insects you can for both the nutritional benefits and the stimulous it provides. You will see a much wider range of behaviour from your gecko this way and you only need to see their lil tails wiggle at a nice fat juicy locust or dubia to know they enjoy the hunt. Same is true for cresties in that it is wholly possible to feed them nothing but the powdered diet but the added stimulous and nutritionally benefits of a rich and varied diet will speak for themselves in the health and vitality of the animals afforded it. I hope you find a way to overcome your aversion to livefood as they are such lovely and rewarding animals to keep. They provide me and my family much joy and smiles and I really wouldn't be without them. Good luck. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedAlan (Apr 19, 2012)

get a cat! 
bugs.. I dont like them and never will. but needs must and my beardies need them.


----------

